# Uber Driver Emails



## SNR (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I work in marketing, and i'm interested in the promotional and incentive emails that uber send to it's drivers.

Could someone be nice enough to set me up an autoforward so i can have these for my reference. 

PM me in you're interested.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Sign up a driver account for Uber, just the first step no documents. Only the basics are needed then your well on your way to daily emails and text messages about all the astronomical earnings and demand your missing out on and how every passing day and week was the BIGGEST on the Uber platform for drivers.


----------

